# How to get Titanium Backup to backup to Google Drive



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a drive account and I cant figureout how to get TB to put all my backup data to Google Drive. Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

TiBa => Preferences => Enable Google Drive. After that u can define a schedule (maybe there's always one) to sync your Backups.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Once you add your Drive account it should create a Sync task in schedules which you can manually run. You can also have the backup run after another task by selecting Sync in the "When finished" drop down at the bottom of the Edit Schedule dialog.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

is there anyway to just force a backup? not a scheduled thing?


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

I use this app called FolderSync. I haven't tried it with TiBu, but I'm guessing it would work the same. Since we don't have removable SDcards, I sync my pictures and my downloads folders to my Dropbox. Give it a try. I know there's a free version, but I haven't tried it so I don't know the differences.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> is there anyway to just force a backup? not a scheduled thing?


Go into the Schedules tab, find the Sync to Google Drive task and hit Run


----------

